# A short hello



## Sailing Chris (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all,
I have put some basic details in my profile but thought I'd say hi here as well. At present I'm in England but planning to head off south towards Italy and the Med in general for the winter.
I left my house in Ireland last year (2007) and have been touring in my Motorhome ever since taking in France Spain Portugal and Morroco since then as well as England and Wales.
Chris


----------



## Trevor (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Sailing Chris and welcome, good luck with your trip.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Sailing Chris
nice to hear from you, hope you are getting less rain where you are.
remember to give us some pictures and yarns about your travels
Wish we could get away like that.


Wee-z


----------



## wildman (Sep 1, 2008)

*Wold Camping, home of the free*

Good luck with your trip, look forward to seeing your motorhome in full sail, hee hee, Welcome to wild camping the home of the free.


----------



## Sailing Chris (Sep 1, 2008)

*Thanks*

Just that, a thanks to those who welcomed me.
Chris


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 1, 2008)

hi and welcome hope you enjoy good luck on your travels keep us informed


----------



## Galway (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Sailing Chris
Welcome to site. Glad there some more Irish on here. We off to France on Wed.
Hope the weather is better than here on the West coast.


----------



## Jacques le foot (Sep 2, 2008)

*Burstner??*

Hi Galway,

  I see you are sporting a Burstner Delfin Performance there. Are you in the Burstner U.K. Owners Club?  We are. We had never been 'club people' until we met this crazy lot. and now we punctuate our lone wild camping with 'outings' with the club.
  We have a Delfin Performance 700, on an 05 plate. Will be glad to talk to you any Burstner issue..or anything else for that matter.


----------

